# Slight problem



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a slight problem but i've been worried about posting on here as i know some people have strong opinions which is fine as i myself have the same opinions but try not to be 2 mean.

I think biscuit may be pregnant.............
I came back from a funeral yesterday and noticed how big she is, I mentioned to my O/H that she'll need to go on a diet if she gets any bigger and his reply was I kinda have something to tell you 
A few weeks ago kev came home and let biscuit out, he cant remember when it was so i have no time scale, he reckons she was out about a hour before he noticed she was gone.
Now Biscuit has only been out when I have been supervising as in i have been out there with her, she was due to be spayed next week but due to kev being made redundant and the car refusing to work i cancelled the appointment, purely because I can keep her in no problems.
She is 7 months old and has always been overly affectionate, I cant see her nipples due to her long fur on her belly so apart from a large belly i dont actually know what im looking for.
I have attached some pic's what do you reckon?
I know some of you will have a go i dont mind that but please understand I didn't want biscuit to ever have kittens and I cant believe im writing this post im truely gutted over it all xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

She does look round but its hard to tell on a photo, can you part thr fur and look at her nipples they will be noticably pink if she is


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> She does look round but its hard to tell on a photo, can you part thr fur and look at her nipples they will be noticably pink if she is


I cant find her nipples


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Look don't beat yourself up, you are a responsible pet owner and no matter what you will do the right thing by buscuit and her kittens (if indeed she is up the dove).


She does look a bit rotund. Isn't she gorgeous, I do love tabby cats.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

she will have some, try wetting the fur a little, that might help abit


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I wouldn't know from the pics. Maybe just see how she goes. Not the end of the world, she is in safe hands with you


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*after about 3 weeks her nipples will start to pink up which is a good indication she could be pregnant does her belly feel hard at all as this could be another indication *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, Jem, she does look round, lol. Why would anyone have a go, it was a genuine accident. 
My Queens nipples did'nt pink up until she was over 6 weeks pregnant. You could get a scan, but it would depend how far gone she was for them to show up. Think around 5 weeks is best*


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

She feels like she's eaten to much, her stomach isn't hard i'll try the nipple thing when kev gets back from the shop x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Normally they would be quite visable and pink and swollen slightly. Its hard to tell from the pics. Had she been calling before her escape?. You may need a vet to confirm for you if she is or not.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Normally they would be quite visable and pink and swollen slightly. Its hard to tell from the pics. Had she been calling before her escape?. You may need a vet to confirm for you if she is or not.


No she hasn't been calling, she has been making little bird noises but then she has always done that x


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If her escape was more than 3 weeks ago then even if you couldn't see them if you run your hand over her belly you should be able to feel her teats more than you would normally. If it was and you can't then she may not be pregnant, if she wasn't calling when she went out and wasn't gone for too long, then you maybe lucky 

If not then its not the end of the world, you have the patter of tiny paws to look forward to


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

aww accidents happen! no one is perfect. like said above you could get a scan done. please don't take this the wrong way... i don't know and you haven't mentioned and i don't want to assume but have you wormed her? and did you use a broad spectrum wormer (i.e. not just panacur)? also some young cats have very hard bellies and get a bit round when they are fat as well. best thing would be to have a vet have a once over i think just to put your mind at ease.  either way good luck and happy kittening if she is though i would completely understand if you decided to abort as well as that is your choice.  all the best.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> No she hasn't been calling, she has been making little bird noises but then she has always done that x


*Our white girl is a very quiet caller, she only makes little chirruping noises, unlike the other 2 who seem to want the cats in Australia to hear them, lol*


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> aww accidents happen! no one is perfect. like said above you could get a scan done. please don't take this the wrong way... i don't know and you haven't mentioned and i don't want to assume but have you wormed her? and did you use a broad spectrum wormer (i.e. not just panacur)? also some young cats have very hard bellies and get a bit round when they are fat as well. best thing would be to have a vet have a once over i think just to put your mind at ease.  either way good luck and happy kittening if she is though i would completely understand if you decided to abort as well as that is your choice.  all the best.


Hey hun,
Yeah she's fully wormed i've had to keep on top of it this year as peanuts has been bringing biscuit presents in


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Jem said:


> Hey hun,
> Yeah she's fully wormed i've had to keep on top of it this year as peanuts has been bringing biscuit presents in


lol yum! was just checking but didn't want you to take it as me questioning your abilities as a pet owner.  i'm sure you're thorough but some don't know about the multi wormers and what they do and don't cover


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Wouldn't Have a clue Jem, know that 7 months is not too young and thats about all! but it's no good crying over spilt milk - or beating yourself up as someone else has said, you are a reponsible owner and will do right by your pet.
all the best
regards
sue


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> lol yum! was just checking but didn't want you to take it as me questioning your abilities as a pet owner.  i'm sure you're thorough but some don't know about the multi wormers and what they do and don't cover


Thats understandable hun, I use drontal with the cats and dogs I dont know if it is a multi wormer but it's always worked well x


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Jem said:


> Thats understandable hun, I use drontal with the cats and dogs I dont know if it is a multi wormer but it's always worked well x


yes drontal, milbemax and profender are the multi wormers and they all cover the nasties that would cause bloated belly.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

If she was only out for an hour, and only once, then honestly the chances of her being pregnant are very low. Had she been in call and there had been a tom cat handy, she would have been followed home by him that's for sure. And she probably wouldn't have been very keen to come in!

After three weeks or more you would actually be able to feel her nipples, or part the fur and have a look. There's nothing in those photos screaming "pregnant" to me.

Beautiful cat by the way 

Liz


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Could she just be a fatty then do u think? x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*If she was a neuter I would of said yes, i've personally not seen a fat entire, apart from when they're preggers of course,lol, but guess theres nothing to say it is'nt possible.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm just going to try n pin her down n find some nipples lol x


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

I have found what I think is a nipple


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Jem said:


> I have found what I think is a nipple


pmsl sorry i know you are worried and being serious but it's like cat porn! 



doesn't look like she is to me. i saw a 11mth old once that was a stray and even after she was wormed she was still hard as a rock. did some scans and nothing was there. she was just fat and had strong muscles in the belly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> pmsl sorry i know you are worried and being serious but it's like cat porn!
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't look like she is to me. i saw a 11mth old once that was a stray and even after she was wormed she was still hard as a rock. did some scans and nothing was there. she was just fat and had strong muscles in the belly.


 Oh i hope she's just a fatty i really do x


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Also is that definalty a nipple or is a wart? x


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Definitely not a pregnant nipple 



Jem said:


> I have found what I think is a nipple


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, it's a nipple, lol. It would depend how far gone she is. Like I said, my 1 Queen did'nt show anything until she was over 6 weeks, even a very experienced breeder did'nt think she was pregnant, then all of a sudden she ballooned and the nipples showed, she had 7 babies
Do you have an idea how many weeks she could be ?*


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

between 2 and 3 weeks men huh


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Jem said:


> between 2 and 3 weeks men huh


If it was only 2-3 weeks i doubt she would even show yet, why not get her booked in to be spayed asap


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, yea, they're not very helpful at times are they, lol. 
2/3 weeks, so very early then if she was. apart from a trip to the vets, guess it's a waiting game for a couple more weeks*


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> If it was only 2-3 weeks i doubt she would even show yet, why not get her booked in to be spayed asap


She was booked in at the vets but due to redundancy and the car breaking, I had to cancel it x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless ya hun never mind just wait a few more weeks and you should know for defo if she is or not without having to spend money at the vets,  and what will be will be! so i shouldnt worry too much at the mo, times are getting hard for a lot of people now,  and it will soon be xmas, dont think its going to be a great one for many this year, your not a lone hun  *


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Jem said:


> Also is that definalty a nipple or is a wart? x


i say nipple can you find any near by? warts are usually with hair follicles near by where as the nipples have a lightly haired or no haired area around them.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Jem said:


> She was booked in at the vets but due to redundancy and the car breaking, I had to cancel it x


Sorry hun, i forgot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aww bless ya hun never mind just wait a few more weeks and you should know for defo if she is or not without having to spend money at the vets,  and what will be will be! so i shouldnt worry too much at the mo, times are getting hard for a lot of people now,  and it will soon be xmas, dont think its going to be a great one for many this year, your not a lone hun  *


I've told everyone they are getting a card n liking it for xmas  



ErbslinTrouble said:


> i say nipple can you find any near by? warts are usually with hair follicles near by where as the nipples have a lightly haired or no haired area around them.


I could only find one but then she was squirming 




Jen26 said:


> Sorry hun, i forgot.


Dont worry hun xx


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Jem said:


> I could only find one but then she was squirming




duh it tickles!!!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> duh it tickles!!!!


Lol. i wonder how we would react if someone pinned us down and started ferking for nipples


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*PMSL Can you imagine, lol*


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *If she was a neuter I would of said yes, i've personally not seen a fat entire*


I've got one! She's so tubby that next door's children are constantly asking me if she's pregnant. Chance would be a fine thing - she hasn't called for months 

Liz


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

She did put up a fight for such a small cat


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Chance would be a fine thing - she hasn't called for months


*Oh dear Liz*



> She did put up a fight for such a small cat


*Lol, it's amazing where their strength comes from when they don't want to do something*


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Lol. i wonder how we would react if someone pinned us down and started ferking for nipples


some one... would lose and eye. i'm sure of this. 

pmsl!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh I dont know might be quite fun  PMSL  Its been that long I cant remember


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh I dont know might be quite fun  PMSL  Its been that long I cant remember


TMI!!! *turnsgreen*


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh I dont know might be quite fun  PMSL  Its been that long I cant remember


LMAOOOOOOOOOOo chrissy!


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

That round belly to me makes me think she looks about 5 weeks gone, but that nipple makes her look like she hasn't even kissed a boy, let alone given her cherry to one.

I must say my cat Roxy started putting weight on in a pregnant belly shape after she had her kittens (but before she was spayed), she hadn't gone outside, but I was convinced when she went to be spayed they were going to tell me she was preggers... she was not, just a fatty!


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

They don't pink up till 21 days, so just keep an eye on her for the next few days, she could just be chubby. :lol:


----------

